# Graphics Contest #43 - Voting Thread!



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Thank you all for entering! Voting will end on Oct 3. Here we go:

*Entry #1:*









*Entry #2:*









*Entry #3:*









*Entry #4:*


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Tough call! I liked #2 and #4...how her paw looks like I could just reach out and pet it! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey!! Cool!! Animation!! Is this the first time someone's had animation in a contest entry? I don't remember seeing it before.

I swear that theater in number four is our local budget cinema. But.....I suppose they all look alike. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

coaster said:


> Hey!! Cool!! Animation!! Is this the first time someone's had animation in a contest entry? I don't remember seeing it before.


Its actually been done


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I think they are all #1!! Can I copy and save them? I would like to rotate them as my desktop background.

DH and I really appreciate your efforts on Miss Baby's behalf.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

The poll simply states: _"Vote for your favourite graphic!"!_ Then why can't we vote on all of them?  :wink: 

They are all great, as usual, and it's hard to vote, as usual!  Great job everyone!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Do we have a winner already? 
Congrats Doodlebug!!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not official yet (give Victoria time to wake up) but yes, it looks like doodlebug's the winner. Congratulations!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

Hmmm....now I gotta come up with subject for the next contest...hmmmm....who should it be????


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

coaster said:


> It's not official yet (give Victoria time to wake up) but yes, it looks like doodlebug's the winner. Congratulations!!


Huh? What? Amino acids? It's midterm week!

Just kidding. Congratulations doodlebug! They were all great entries.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you again to all, and congratulations Doodlebug!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

WAY TO GO LISA!!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Thanks all, this one was very fun to do!

The next 'victim' is identified...waiting response from his mama.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Another "atta girl" from this corner! :thumb


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup - that was pretty amazing! Great special effects. :worship


----------

